# Altima SE-R front cover bumper



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone knows where can I get the front SE-R bumper and also floor mats ??


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

Floor mats-eBay, but it's going to be hard to find that bumper anywhere but the stealership.


----------

